# Amplificador Qmc 1000



## hectorjuarez15 (May 27, 2013)

buen dia!

alguien me podria conseguir el diagrama del amplificador modelo "qmc 1000" es mexicano viene en marcas como sensei, bass y backstage

saludos y gracias!


----------



## osotronico (Jul 25, 2013)

hola amigo, checa estos links. espero te sirvan. saludos.
http://www.eserviceinfo.com/index.php?what=search2&searchstring=+qmc+1000
http://www.dtforum.net/index.php?topic=90451.0


----------

